# Cam Newton rant



## mgdisco (Nov 18, 2010)

First off Kenny Rogers has never said that he talked with Cam himself about "pay for play" he has always pointed to Cecil. Rogers attorney has come out and said the finger is pointed directly at Cecil and not Cam. As far as the NCAA rules about family asking for money would deem such player ineligible does not apply to Cam, and here is why... Most kids when they sign their letters of intent are under the age of 18, therefore the parents or parent must sign as well. The NCAA and Auburn know this.(this is why the NCAA has said that it is Auburn's call on Cam's eligibly) Also all of the "he said she said , I overheard this" is nothing more than hearsay and without something recorded or in writing nothing will be proven. Bottom line, if Auburn didn't do anything wrong and and nobody comes up with a recording of Cam saying "the money was too good" then its an 11-0 season so far. The NCAA already has Cecil's financial records and have for quite some time, I would think if something was out of the ordinary it would have been found by now. Anyways that's my rant.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2010)

You have the right to rant. If you dont see the writing on the wall... Well you have that right! Cam knew from day one!


----------



## golffreak (Nov 18, 2010)

If money was involved....he is ineligible. There is no positive way to spin that. No one should blame Auburn fans for being overly optimistic during all of this. That is what fans do. There is a point however when the writing on the wall becomes clear. Even though it does take a while to get to that point, we are getting ever closer to it everyday. This is not going to turn out good for AU.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

golffreak said:


> If money was involved....he is ineligible. There is no positive way to spin that. No one should blame Auburn fans for being overly optimistic during all of this. That is what fans do. There is a point however when the writing on the wall becomes clear. Even though it does take a while to get to that point, we are getting ever closer to it everyday. This is not going to turn out good for AU.




yep.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> You have the right to rant. If you dont see the writing on the wall... Well you have that right! Cam knew from day one!




i don't know if he did or not, but it really doesn't matter.  the rules are in place, that if his father is the one involved, then it doesn't matter if cam knew or not.  this is supposed to be where decency would overrule greed, thus not jeopardizing the eleigibility of the child.  if the money were solicited by someone else, someone who is not a blood relative, then the kid can still be eligible, such as the means case.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2010)

I requested $300,000 from the university of Georgia for Murray to go there and $400,000 for Christian Lemay.  I have the voicemails and texts.  I was working with Quincy Carter and Damon Evans...  I'll be calling the NCAA later this afternoon.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I requested $300,000 from the university of Georgia for Murray to go there and $400,000 for Christian Lemay.  I have the voicemails and texts.  I was working with Quincy Carter and Damon Evans...  I'll be calling the NCAA later this afternoon.



they will not believe you, they know the french are liars and cheaters.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> they will not believe you, they know the french are liars and cheaters.



Like Bama?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> First off Kenny Rogers has never said that he talked with Cam himself about "pay for play" he has always pointed to Cecil. Rogers attorney has come out and said the finger is pointed directly at Cecil and not Cam. As far as the NCAA rules about family asking for money would deem such player ineligible does not apply to Cam, and here is why... Most kids when they sign their letters of intent are under the age of 18, therefore the parents or parent must sign as well. The NCAA and Auburn know this.(this is why the NCAA has said that it is Auburn's call on Cam's eligibly) Also all of the "he said she said , I overheard this" is nothing more than hearsay and without something recorded or in writing nothing will be proven. Bottom line, if Auburn didn't do anything wrong and and nobody comes up with a recording of Cam saying "the money was too good" then its an 11-0 season so far. The NCAA already has Cecil's financial records and have for quite some time, I would think if something was out of the ordinary it would have been found by now. Anyways that's my rant.



i understand your pain, but i think you have been eating too many disco-biscuits, if you think this is a non-issue.  there is too much smoke here and this is gonna get ugly.  i hate it for auburn and cam, because this has been a great season, but i think this thing is going to end bad, real bad.


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't doubt the fact for a minute that he didn't know about it(if AU game any money) its just the fact of proving it. There are reports of the FBI having wiretap recordings of Milton Mcgregor and Cecil Newton talking money, but these recording if there are any would not be released to the NCAA until after the trail against McGregor and the 10 or 11 politicians involved. (years)


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2010)

You're right Rex; ala Reggie Bush. Reggie took no cash, but his family did. Now USCw forfeits some games, gets left out of bowls/championship games for two(?) years and gets dinged 30 scholarships for two years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

I am very afraid that this may go way beyond Miss State and asking for cash to play..

For Auburn, that would be the least that we could ask for.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


>



Thats funny right thar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 18, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I am very afraid that this may go way beyond Miss State and asking for cash to play..
> 
> For Auburn, that would be the least that we could ask for.



I 100% agree with you, but ever since this story broke its been "prove yourself innocent". I do think this is going to come back and bite AU though. Every school does it it just blows when its your school that gets caught!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> I 100% agree with you, but ever since this story broke its been "prove yourself innocent". I do think this is going to come back and bite AU though. Every school does it it just blows when its your school that gets caught!



I am not even sure it really matters what really happened.  It will come down to what can be proven.  It wont take much though.   Veins run deep and it is not the first time.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 18, 2010)

It really does not matter if Cam was directly involved or not, Cecil was acting in his behalf.  In a SI article about Cam he stated that he allowed his dad to make the decision, MSU or Auburn.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2010)

reylamb said:


> It really does not matter if Cam was directly involved or not, Cecil was acting in his behalf.  In a SI article about Cam he stated that he allowed his dad to make the decision, MSU or Auburn.



Though I dont think this part is very important in the long run, it is a very slippery slope and the NCAA will have to be very careful how they handle that part of it


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> I 100% agree with you, but ever since this story broke its been "prove yourself innocent". I do think this is going to come back and bite AU though. Every school does it it just blows when its your school that gets caught!



....your school apparently did not "do it" while Tubbs was around...but now that Dye is back...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Though I dont think this part is very important in the long run, it is a very slippery slope and the NCAA will have to be very careful how they handle that part of it


Spots,...the NCAA is explicitly clear on the involvement of any relative involved, or participating in any type of negotiations where "enhancements" are concerned, especially financial...otherwise, every jock would plead innocence and every Dad or Uncle would play pimp.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 18, 2010)

NCAA knows how tough it would be to find a money trail on any athlete that was paid. All they need if proof that talks took place and ineligibility would be imminent. Very clever if you ask me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2010)

Who cares about the NCAA, the FBI is going to blow this wide open if some of this stuff turns out true higher up the chain at Auburn.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a UT fan so I fully expect to be flamed when talking about this......But without a recording, are 4 or 5 witnesses enough to prove anything??  What's so bad for Auburn, is this is irrelevant to Cam, he has been nothing but trouble til this season and will most likely use Auburn for one year to goto the NFL......The NFL could care less about this, that is why they haven't agreed to help with the agent issue in the NCAA.....I really feel for AU fans, but I can't help but think this is gonna get ugly.....And I thank sweet 8lb 6oz sweet sweet baby Jesus Kiffin didn't get Newton....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who cares about the NCAA, the FBI is going to blow this wide open if some of this stuff turns out true higher up the chain at Auburn.[/QUOTE]
> 
> If I was an Abuburn fan I would save the riteous indignation for a bit later.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm beginning to believe there are 25,000,000 reasons that the SEC/NCAA will let the Newtonites slide.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 19, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> NCAA knows how tough it would be to find a money trail on any athlete that was paid. All they need if proof that talks took place and ineligibility would be imminent. Very clever if you ask me.



Ineligibility at that university.  Auburn never had talks and that is why Chizik said he was eligible at Auburn University.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 19, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Ineligibility at that university.  Auburn never had talks and that is why Chizik said he was eligible at Auburn University.



SEC by-laws state that if the infraction occurred at a member institution then the student-athlete is ineligible at all SEC schools.

However, it doesn't matter. There is no way the SEC or the NCAA is going to allow the entire season of college football and the BCS go down in shambles.

There is simply too much money at stake.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 19, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> SEC by-laws state that if the infraction occurred at a member institution then the student-athlete is ineligible at all SEC schools.
> 
> However, it doesn't matter. There is no way the SEC or the NCAA is going to allow the entire season of college football and the BCS go down in shambles.
> 
> There is simply too much money at stake.



I don't see how that is right.  I can go to Ray Drew and say I'll give you $100,000 to go to UGA.  I can text a coach at UGA and tell him the same.  No way would that be legit and cause him to be ineligible.  Does credibility come into play?

As for MSU, when they informed the SEC in Jan, they did it verbally.  They never filed a report and then waited until July to follow up on requests from the SEC.  This entire rouse stinks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> I don't see how that is right.  I can go to Ray Drew and say I'll give you $100,000 to go to UGA.  I can text a coach at UGA and tell him the same.  No way would that be legit and cause him to be ineligible.  Does credibility come into play?



no, that would not cause drew to be ineligible.  now, if you solicited money from the school he was going to go to and gave him some money, then yes, he would be ineligible.

and as for credibility, these claims were not made by some random person off the street, but rather brought to light, by a coach of one of the schools that was courting him.


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 19, 2010)

The SEC voted several years ago about investigations and voted in favor of leaving all investigations up to the NCAA. ESPN said this morning that nowhere in all of the NCAA bylaws does the word solicit appear. They also said that AU has not been implicated in any wrongdoing. 

and as for credibility, Rodgers story has changed multiple times


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 20, 2010)

What happened from someone that knows.

At the end of the day, the NCAA will issue a ruling on some of these issues and the FBI will address others one way or the other. This is way that I believe that these series of events occurred.
But, let’s start all the way back at the beginning. Cam Newton graduated from High school and decided to sign a national letter of intent at Florida. After arriving at Florida, it appears that like many young college students he let his newfound freedom get the better of him. He bought a laptop that he probably suspected may have been stolen, ad that laptop was traced back to him. In a panic, he destroyed the evidence and was charged with multiple felonies. Like many first time offenders (and particularly highly prized athletes) he was offered a diversionary program that allowed him to do penance without being convicted of any crimes. Like many other students, he appears to have had multiple driving infractions. When it become evident that Tim Tebow would return for his senior year, Newton decided that he no longer wished to be the second or third string quarterback in Gainesville and decided to transfer to another school. I imagine that his previous run-ins with the law also helped his parents to agree with this decision. Newton ends up at Blinn Junior College in Texas. The next year, Newton leads the football team to a junior college national Championship.
It was after this season that Kenny Rodgers certainly entered the Newton’s lives. He described the manner in which he helped match transferring players with programs that best fit them and Cecil Newton told Rodgers that Cam was very interested in Mississippi State because he had a close relationship with Dan Mullen who had been the offensive coordinator at Florida while Cam was there. Cam was also very close with Coach Mullen’s wife.
The recruitment of Cam Newton began in full force. He received interest from several noteworthy programs including Oklahoma and Tennessee and Auburn to a lesser extent early on in his recruitment. Cutis Luper had seen newton when recruiting another JUCO player and said we need to take a look. It was apparent Rollison was not working out and the coaching staff wanted a dual threat QB to throw into the mix. We were short on sophomores and juniors and looking for 4 or 5 JUCO players to fill roles. Gene Chizik was not sold on Cam but his OC Gus Malzahn was. Chizik agreed but told Cam that he would be on a short leash at Auburn University. Remember, there were still a lot fo questions about this kid. We knew he could run, but could he throw?
Cam was appreciative of the other offers, but his heart was still at Mississippi State and Mullen. Kenny Rodgers knew this and understood that in terms of prestige and supporting players MSU was at the bottom of the list. This might afford some leverage. Somewhere along the way Rogers suggests to Cecil that he could get some money for Cam from Mississippi State. Perhaps it was because Kenny Rodgers knew people at MSU. Perhaps it was because it happens all the time and so there is nothing to feel bad about it. Cecil Newton agrees. Kenny Rodgers wither plans to take a cut of the money from this transaction or plans to use the knowledge he has as influence to get Cam to sign with Ian Greengross as his agent when he declares for the NFL. At this point no one knows what type of player Cam Newton will become during the 2010 college football season.
Kenny Rodgers then reaches out to Bill Bell, who played with Rodgers at MSU. Bell had remained much closer to the program over the years since their playing days. Bell and Rodgers negotiate how much money Newton should be worth and come up with a payment plan for this money. Bell then contacts John Bond, another booster, who has access to people within the coaching staff and the athletic department at MSU. Bond relays the message. 
Mullen instructs everyone else to cease contact with Cecil Newton and Rodgers and that he will handle Cam’s recruitment directly. It is unclear what Mullen’s intentions were at that point. What is clear is that MSU continued to recruit Cam after they were made aware that someone was seeking money for his signature on a letter of intent.
So, MSU and Mullen either flatly refuse to pay Rogers and Cecil, or Cecil’s conscience kicks in and he backs out of the arrangement. Cecil Newton ceases contact with Rodgers and the Newtons look at the other programs still interested in Cam. Cecil decides that Auburn is best fit for Cam because of the experience offensive line and strong support of the coaching staff of the players. Proximity to home probably also plays a role in this decision. 
Cam, knowing he had made questionable decisions the last time around and trusting in the guidance of his father, signs a National Letter of intent with Auburn on December 31, 2009.
After Newton signs with Auburn, officials at MSU?believing or knowing that the program has at least some culpability in the problems with the Newton recruitment as MSU?submit a cursory verbal report of the booster contact with the SEC office in Birmingham.
Newton enrolls at Auburn for the spring semester and participates in Spring Practice. He clearly has special qualities as a quarterback and wins the starting job by the end of the Spring. 
Late in the spring and early summer, rumors begin to circulate of issues with the Newton recruitment at MSU and the SEC requests follow-up documentation of certain things. MSU stalls for an extended period of time and submits another cursory verbal report. The SEC gives Auburn the limited information they have and instructs Auburn to investigate and come to a decision on the situation.
Meanwhile across the south players from schools in the SEC and ACC attend a party sponsored by various agents. UNC is particularly hard hit by allegations of players receiving improper benefits. One of the agents implicated by the NCAA investigation is Ian Greengross. During the course of this investigation, the NCAA contacts the FBI regarding evidence they have uncovered of a widespread problem of agent interaction with college students. Particularly troubling is the stories they have heard of players families working with individuals that help place players in schools for compensation. The FBI enters the investigation and conducts several informal meetings with players and their families in Chapel Hill and investigators speak with an irate Urban Meyer and Nick Saban. There is not enough evidence to move forward with a full blown investigation at this point, but the FBI decides that these issues are troubling enough to keep an eye on.
Back at Auburn, summer is in full bloom and the football team is getting ready to begin summer workouts. The rumors about the Newton recruitment are troubling enough that Auburn investigates the problem by speaking with Cecil Newton and requesting copies of his financial records. They learn that Rogers was associated with Cecil during Cam’s recruitment at MSU and scour the records of the Athletic Department to ensure no one at Auburn had any contact with him. Finding no evidence of any wrongdoing on behalf of Auburn and believing Kenny Rogers to be a MSU booster and nothing more, Auburn moves forward with the season with Cam as their quarterback. Auburn believes that any problems, if they exist, are at MSU. They report their findings to the SEC (including contact between Cecil Newton and Kenny Rogers) who forwards the report to the NCAA. 
The Auburn football team and Cam Newton begin the season. It quickly becomes evident that Newton is a special player. So special, that by several games into the season he begin to generate Heisman buzz. Cam Newton is the feel good story of college football in the late summer of 2010.
Sports Illustrated runs a story on Newton. In this story he is quoted as saying that his dad decided that he was going to Auburn and that he would have picked MSU. This quote seems odd to some journalists and they begin to dig into Newton’s past.
One of these reporters, Pete Thamel of the NY Times, comes to Auburn for the LSU game. All present witness an impressive victory by Auburn but Thamel very much dislikes the way Newton celebrates with the fans after the game. To Thamel, this hubris coupled with the bits of information he has managed to accrue from various sources (Jody Wright and/or Megan Mullen?) and speaking with other sports writers around the south, lead him to decide to run with this story. He contacts writers for ESPN to tell them he is going to run the story and gives them enough details to write a story of their own as a teaser to what is to come from him. The ESPN writers happily agree. They contact John Bond who states that a teammate of his contacted him after Newton’s official visit to MSU to solicit money in exchange for Newton’s national letter of intent. The teammate allegedly claimed that other schools had offered $200,000 but that MSU could have Cam for $180,000 because Newton like Coach Mullen. This teammate is later revealed to be Kenny Rogers. 
Mass pandemonium ensues. Writers everywhere struggle to come up with new angles to the story to satisfy demanding editors and to create page hits on their blogs. Joe Schad authors an egregious hit piece on Cecil and Cam Newton citing anonymous “recruiting” sources at MSU attempting to get out in front of the story by linking Cam Newton to the saga directly. Schad intentionally misleads his readers in the way he cites his story, knowing that other members of the media and the public will assume his sources are coaches. To date, he is the only reporter to allege any link between Cam Newton and the scandal. 
During the conflagration, the NCAA reviews Auburn’s report and Kenny Roger’s name re-surfaces. They alert the FBI that a name from the prior investigation has surfaced. Cecil Newton submits personal and financial records to the NCAA to assert that he took no money. He states that if Kenny Rodgers solicited money he did it on his own.
While the press digs into Cam and Cecil’s past, someone (Wright or Megan Mullen?) tells Thamel that Cam had gotten in academic trouble at Florida for plagiarism and cheating. Thamel conducts a cursory investigation, discovers that the harshest punishment for the alleged actions is expulsion, and runs an article stating Cam faced expulsion at Florida for cheating. Newton’s attorney eventually denies the allegations. Confidential source at UF deny the allegations and state that only a handful of students have ever been expelled for the same charges as the Newton allegations and that no one on the UF Football team under Meyer has ever had a disciplinary complaint for cheating.
Kenny Rogers appears on a radio show in Texas to tell his story. He states that he did not solicit money for Cam Newton’s Letter of Intent to MSU. He states that he has not spoken with John Bond for over 20 years.
The NCAA comes to Auburn to meet with the Newtons. At this meeting, Cecil Newton admits to the plot regarding pay for play for the first time but vehemently asserts that Cam and Mrs. Newton knew nothing about it. The NCAA grills Cam and believes he knew nothing. After some discussion between the Auburn NCAA compliance personnel and the investigators, it is decided that the NCAA will not recommend that Cam sit pending the investigation. Gene Chizik states that Newton is eligible to play football AT AUBURN UNIVERSITY.
Kenny Rogers again appears on the radio in Texas, this time accompanied by his lawyer. He states that he did solicit money, but that it was at the specific instruction of Cecil Newton. Presumably his attorney was convinced that the FBI and NCAA could prove he solicited money and that he needed to blame the whole plot on Cecil Newton. Rogers claims he contracted Bill Bell, who happens to be in Costa Rica, who contacted John Bond. He maintains that he did not contact John Bond. Bond responds that he has phone records to prove he spoke with Rogers and will be turning them over to the FBI.
At the instruction of their attorneys and the suggestion of the NCAA, Auburn’s stance on any questions regarding the Newton recruitment becomes “No Comment.”
The FBI attempts to interview Rogers and Bell, but they decline. It is believed that Jody Wright, who was an Assistant AD at MSU during the time of Newton’s recruitment and is now at Graduate Assistant at the University of Alabama declines to be interviewed by the NCAA.
Cam Newton continues to play and play well while he is tried and convicted by reporters in the Court of Public Opinion and Innuendo. The NCAA devotes an unprecedented amount of manpower to the Newton investigation. They interview Bond, Bell and Rodgers who by this point have somewhat consolidated their stories. The national media largely ignores the implications this scandal has created for MSU. The NCAA is in a difficult position and has to answer several questions. Is Rogers an agent? Is he a booster? Did Cam Newton know of the plot? Did any money change hands? The sources willing to speak anonymously with reporters and who are freely willing to run their mouth to people around them are largely silent when the NCAA attempts to gather information. This is further damaging to the credibility of the case and to MSU in general, since many if not most of the anonymous sources were from MSU.
Alabama fans and supporters, sensing an opportunity to pile on, pull out all the stops in insinuating all sorts of conspiracy theories and innuendo. They attempt to explain the FBI’s involvement by detailing how McGregor was caught funneling money via his gambling establishments to players and/or Cam and/or Trooper Taylor and/or Cecil Newton’s brother. They attempt to tie Pat Dye and Bobby Lowder to the scandal. They shop the Milton McGregor wiretap angle to multiple media outlets. Perhaps sensing the possible future blowback should this story turn out to be false, news outlets reach out to McGregor’s attorneys for comment. The response leads them to decline to run the story. TMZ accepts the story and runs it without attempting to contact McGregor. They are quickly contacted by McGregor’s attorneys and update the story with a statement denying the allegations in an attempt to head off potential future litigation. No other national media outlets are willing to run with other parts of the story. Goldberg runs a story several days later that multiple sources say nothing incriminating about the Newton recruitment or any other potential AU football scandal is included in the wiretap tapes.
The Newton’s attorney issues a statement denying that Cam Newton was involved in a pay-for-play scheme or that he knew anything about a plan to solicit money.
The NCAA attempts to answer their remaining questions and make a determination before taking a break for the Thanksgiving week, but investigators are unable to reach a final answer. They decide they want to examine additional financial records to ensure they make the right determination. Newton will remain eligible for the Iron Bowl. It is expected that they will make a determination before the SEC Championship Game.
To date there is no evidence of any wrongdoing on the part of Cam Newton or Auburn University. The only implications of impropriety on the part of either party have come from TMZ (Auburn) or Joe Schad (Cam


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> What happened from someone that knows.
> 
> At the end of the day, the NCAA will issue a ruling on some of these issues and the FBI will address others one way or the other. This is way that I believe that these series of events occurred.



And how do YOU know this? Who or what is your source?



Bow Only said:


> The FBI attempts to interview Rogers and Bell, but they decline.



One does not simply decline the FBI when they want to interview you. They get subpoenas, and you get to be interviewed. 



Bow Only said:


> To date there is no evidence of any wrongdoing on the part of Cam Newton or Auburn University.



This is not about Auburn. No one has accused Auburn of paying for Cam in any legitimate article that I have heard of.

This is about Cecil Newton and whether or not he pimped out his son to the highest bidder.

If he actually did it, the FBI will eventually find the evidence.

If Auburn is truly innocent and had nothing to do with paying for Cam, then at the most they have to worry about is forfeiting the wins, and loss of a great season of football.


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> And how do YOU know this? Who or what is your source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true! Cecil is being looked at for possible extortion of Miss St.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> This is not about Auburn. No one has accused Auburn of paying for Cam in any legitimate article that I have heard of.
> 
> This is about Cecil Newton and whether or not he pimped out his son to the highest bidder.



Since I'm a math guy, I'll make an analogy with the Transitive Property.  It simply states that if A=B and B=C, then A=C.  If you say this has nothing to do with Auburn but you want to know if Cecil pimped his son to the highest bidder, and Cam is now at Auburn, just like the Transitive Property, you could say that Auburn is the highest bidder.  That is what every article is inferring.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Since I'm a math guy, I'll make an analogy with the Transitive Property.  It simply states that if A=B and B=C, then A=C.  If you say this has nothing to do with Auburn but you want to know if Cecil pimped his son to the highest bidder, and Cam is now at Auburn, just like the Transitive Property, you could say that Auburn is the highest bidder.  That is what every article is inferring.



That may be true that it is indeed implied. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the winning bidder probably paid for him. But have you seen any legitimate article that actually accuses Auburn of paying him? I haven't. So until proof is obtained, Auburn is considered to be innocent. 

You failed to answer my question about your source or how you know all this "inside" information.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 21, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> That may be true that it is indeed implied. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the winning bidder probably paid for him. But have you seen any legitimate article that actually accuses Auburn of paying him? I haven't. So until proof is obtained, Auburn is considered to be innocent.
> 
> You failed to answer my question about your source or how you know all this "inside" information.



Any article saying Auburn paid Newton is called "Slander" and they know it.  With no proof, they can't write it, but the sure as heck can imply it.  It's still wrong.

My source is an insider on an Auburn premium board.  Innocent until proven guilty, and since ZERO evidence has come forward, what is the outcome with ZERO evidence?  Rogers is the only one person saying anything.  Bell and Bond are going by what Rogers has said.  So this "investigation" is hinging on what one person with no evidence said?  I go back to my Ray Drew analogy.  The only difference is that I am not a booster at UGA, Rogers is a booster at MSU.  That is a violation.


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 21, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> What happened from someone that knows.
> 
> At the end of the day, the NCAA will issue a ruling on some of these issues and the FBI will address others one way or the other. This is way that I believe that these series of events occurred.
> But, let’s start all the way back at the beginning. Cam Newton graduated from High school and decided to sign a national letter of intent at Florida. After arriving at Florida, it appears that like many young college students he let his newfound freedom get the better of him. He bought a laptop that he probably suspected may have been stolen, ad that laptop was traced back to him. In a panic, he destroyed the evidence and was charged with multiple felonies. Like many first time offenders (and particularly highly prized athletes) he was offered a diversionary program that allowed him to do penance without being convicted of any crimes. Like many other students, he appears to have had multiple driving infractions. When it become evident that Tim Tebow would return for his senior year, Newton decided that he no longer wished to be the second or third string quarterback in Gainesville and decided to transfer to another school. I imagine that his previous run-ins with the law also helped his parents to agree with this decision. Newton ends up at Blinn Junior College in Texas. The next year, Newton leads the football team to a junior college national Championship.
> ...


 

Paragraphs are awesome.....


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Any article saying Auburn paid Newton is called "Slander" and they know it.  With no proof, they can't write it, but the sure as heck can imply it.  It's still wrong.



So what? You're seriously on here whining about what ESPN says and some articles on the Internet? 
You better have thicker skin than that to hang in the SEC. 



Bow Only said:


> My source is an insider on an Auburn premium board.



Oh that's rich! Well then it's all gotta be true then.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 21, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> So what? You're seriously on here whining about what ESPN says and some articles on the Internet?
> You better have thicker skin than that to hang in the SEC.
> Oh that's rich! Well then it's all gotta be true then.



After being left out in 04 and having a better team than OK, yes, what ESPN says matters.  It also influences Heisman votes.

I've got pretty thick skin.  If your team was undefeated and beat my team and had the Heisman Trophy frontrunner, I'd probably feel different.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> One does not simply decline the FBI when they want to interview you. They get subpoenas, and you get to be interviewed.



Bull-oney.  Read the 5th amendment.  Subpoenaed in a criminal case?  Read the 5th amendment.  People with knowledge and attorneys don't provide interviews [if they believe it is in their interest not to], people without either provide interviews.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> After being left out in 04 and having a better team than OK, yes, what ESPN says matters.  It also influences Heisman votes.
> 
> I've got pretty thick skin.  If your team was undefeated and beat my team and had the Heisman Trophy frontrunner, I'd probably feel different.



I think guys like you need to move on from 2004 and quit thinking that this is some great conspiracy to bring down Auburn. 
Auburn is sitting at #2 and is the only SEC team with a good chance of playing for the BCS title.
I'd rather see a SEC team win a 5th straight BCS title than Oregon, Boise, or anyone else.   

Like I said before, no one is actually accusing Auburn of anything. 
It's all about Cecil Newton and the fact that he apparently tried to pimp out his son.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 21, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I think guys like you need to move on from 2004 and quit thinking that this is some great conspiracy to bring down Auburn.
> Auburn is sitting at #2 and is the only SEC team with a good chance of playing for the BCS title.
> I'd rather see a SEC team win a 5th straight BCS title than Oregon, Boise, or anyone else.
> 
> ...



OK Les, I'll give you an analogy.  If your son was at school and a kid comes up and hits him, what will he do?  Will he hit him back?  The school has a no fighting policy and anyone fighting gets expelled.  If your son hits him back (even in self defense) he gets expelled.  Logic says he'll defend himself (and get expelled.)  I can't vouch for Cecil Newton, but the wording that I have seen does not say Cecil started the money talk with MSU.  Rogers is the only person saying Cecil started the money talk.  But look at the wording closely, it doesn't say Cecil pimped Cam, it says he talked about money.  Rogers started the money talk and Cecil talked with him about it.  But no money changed hands and if Cecil pimped, he didn't do a very good job of it because Auburn, Oklahoma, and Tennessee didn't know anything about him wanting money.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

You're splitting hairs... let it go man and wait to see if any evidence is found. In the meanwhile try to enjoy your season and focus on that instead. Have a good day.


----------



## chadair (Nov 22, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> Most kids when they sign their letters of intent are under the age of 18, therefore the parents or parent must sign as well. The NCAA and Auburn know this.(this is why the NCAA has said that it is Auburn's call on Cam's eligibly)



Cam Newton was at UF for over 2 years, and a junior college for a year, so unless he graduated highschool at 14, I believe he is well over 18 years of age. so age has nothing to do why AU is lettin him play!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 22, 2010)

chadair said:


> Cam Newton was at UF for over 2 years, and a junior college for a year, so unless he graduated highschool at 14, I believe he is well over 18 years of age. so age has nothing to do why AU is lettin him play!!!!!!!!!!



All I'm saying is that Cecil did not have to consent to Cam signing with Auburn like he would have had Cam been under the age of 18. If under 18, his actions could directly affect Cams eligibility to play. Being that Cam did not have to have parental consent the NCAA has to prove that Cam knew what his father was up to for him to be deemed ineligible. But someone saying they overheard this or that will not do it, they will have to have video footage, voice recordings, or photos of him swimming in a pile of money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> All I'm saying is that Cecil did not have to consent to Cam signing with Auburn like he would have had Cam been under the age of 18. If under 18, his actions could directly affect Cams eligibility to play. Being that Cam did not have to have parental consent the NCAA has to prove that Cam knew what his father was up to for him to be deemed ineligible. But someone saying they overheard this or that will not do it, they will have to have video footage, voice recordings, or photos of him swimming in a pile of money.



Sorry, but i think your wrong. The NCAA is not bound by the same rules as the US Judicial system. History has shown that innocence or guilt is whatever they decide it should be despite proof or lack thereof. 
A family member talking to a rep about money is a violation whether the player knew it or not. 
Remember, we( Bama) suspended Andre Smith from the Sugar Bowl because a COUSIN had talked to an agent.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, but i think your wrong. The NCAA is not bound by the same rules as the US Judicial system. History has shown that innocence or guilt is whatever they decide it should be despite proof or lack thereof.
> *A family member talking to a rep about money is a violation whether the player knew it or not. *Remember, we( Bama) suspended Andre Smith from the Sugar Bowl because a COUSIN had talked to an agent.



That statement is not entirely accurate.  You should add at that institution.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> That statement is not entirely accurate.  You should add at that institution.



So, if i were to speculate that: Cam/Cecil Newton hit up Miss. State for a $180,000 and then had a change of heart and signed with Auburn, you think the NCAA will be OK with it?


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 23, 2010)

Alabama fans should know all about it

In 2001 money ($200,000) did change hands in the case of Albert Means and he was deemed ineligible at Alabama, he transferred to Memphis in Jan. of 2001. Redshirted in 2002 to work on his grades, and played 03 and 04


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> Alabama fans should know all about it
> 
> In 2001 money ($200,000) did change hands in the case of Albert Means and he was deemed ineligible at Alabama, he transferred to Memphis in Jan. of 2001. Redshirted in 2002 to work on his grades, and played 03 and 04



you leave out one very important fact,...the "Means" case did not involve a *family member*, simply a "booster" and a high school Coach....noodle that one out


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So, if i were to speculate that: Cam/Cecil Newton hit up Miss. State for a $180,000 and then had a change of heart and signed with Auburn, you think the NCAA will be OK with it?



Ask Julio or Jerrell Harris, they would know.

And speculate is all you would be doing since there is no evidence of any wrong doing on Auburn's part.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> Alabama fans should know all about it
> 
> In 2001 money ($200,000) did change hands in the case of Albert Means and he was deemed ineligible at Alabama, he transferred to Memphis in Jan. of 2001. Redshirted in 2002 to work on his grades, and played 03 and 04


It wasn't $200,000. The Albert Means case is not one you'd like to see repeated if your an Auburn fan. No hard evidence was found, just a lot of crapola and we were slammed on unsubstantiated testimony that the Bama attorneys were not able to cross examine. Later, one of the defendants sued for libel and defamation of character and WON a multi-million dollar settlement against the NCAA which the Alabama supreme court set aside. 


Bow Only said:


> Ask Julio or Jerrell Harris, they would know.
> 
> And speculate is all you would be doing since there is no evidence of any wrong doing on Auburn's part.



Again, I don't think Auburn did anything wrong. Just saying that Newton's butt will belong to the NCAA if it finds him to be guilty, and I don't know what all this will mean to Auburn and co. when all this is settled.


----------



## mgdisco (Nov 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> you leave out one very important fact,...the "Means" case did not involve a *family member*, simply a "booster" and a high school Coach....noodle that one out



Oh absolutely, but... money did change hands and he was still eligible...just not at Alabama

Boosters are considered by the NCAA to be affiliated with said school because of monetary gifts that are received 

Also it is the high school coaches that field the calls from college recruiters so they are as in NCAA bylaws directly involved in the recruiting process. Kenny Rodgers had no ties to the school or to Cam other than he was said to represent him. I know Cecil came out and said he talked money but not directly directly with the school. So technically Cecil never solicited money from Miss St. Nobody other than rogers had heard anything from Cecil about money. Bond said it was implied but implied doesn't hold up in court.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 23, 2010)

mgdisco said:


> Oh absolutely, but... money did change hands and he was still eligible...just not at Alabama
> 
> Boosters are considered by the NCAA to be affiliated with said school because of monetary gifts that are received
> 
> Also it is the high school coaches that field the calls from college recruiters so they are as in NCAA bylaws directly involved in the recruiting process. Kenny Rodgers had no ties to the school or to Cam other than he was said to represent him. I know Cecil came out and said he talked money but not directly directly with the school. So technically Cecil never solicited money from Miss St. Nobody other than rogers had heard anything from Cecil about money. Bond said it was implied but implied doesn't hold up in court.



Sounds like disco inferno is trying to convince himself of no wrong doing. He just won't get off of it.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Sounds like disco inferno is trying to convince himself of no wrong doing. He just won't get off of it.



He was always underrated. He had some nice moves in the ring. disco fever, disco fever, yea yea yea.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 23, 2010)

riprap said:


> He was always underrated. He had some nice moves in the ring. disco fever, disco fever, yea yea yea.



He had some pretty sharp women with him though..


Just saying.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting read on the pay for play history at Auburn: http://www.illegalshift.com/2010/11/18/remember-the-terry-bowden-interview-in-2001/college-football/


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey 6 large a month is pretty good.  Why graduate?   LOL.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 23, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Hey 6 large a month is pretty good.  Why graduate?   LOL.



Can I get that with an unmarked debit card?


----------



## anicho (Nov 23, 2010)

Another thread about a SEC school cheatin no wonder its the "best"conference


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2010)

anicho said:


> Another thread about a SEC school cheatin no wonder its the "best"conference



Welcome to the zoo, Anicho. I'm sure Resica will be thrilled to know another bluebelly Penn Stater has arrived. That makes a whopping contingent of two.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a nice database from last year that analyzes head coach as well as coaching staff salaries.

I noticed when you select by school, then choose Auburn, a separate tab for "Players" salaries is also listed. 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/2009-coaches-contracts-database.htm


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody notice on the Ala/Aub. game Gary Danielson has to stop himself from saying, "This is how these guys earn their money."


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 30, 2010)

anicho said:


> Another thread about a SEC school cheatin no wonder its the "best"conference



What conference is the home to Penn St.?
oh yeh,...Big ten,...home to Michigan, Michigan st., Minnesota, and where exactly did Schlicter play...oh yea Ohio State.

Probation and cheatin ain't nothin new to youse guys


----------

